# Nandroid restore 2.2 2.3.15 BL 30.03 from 2.2.1 2.3.340 BL 30.04?



## sheth1nks (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi folks, My Droid X has happily been running z4rooted froyo 2.2 2.3.15 BL 30.03 since Oct 2010.

I might move forward just for the fun of it.

I read all the applicable posts here @ RootzWiki so I feel comfortable moving forward.

But then there's the consideration: what if I want to return to my current stable, trusty image?

My question: If I Nandroid backup my current z4rooted froyo 2.2 2.3.15 BL 30.03, will I be able to Nandroid restore using this backup from z4rooted froyo 2.2.1 2.3.340 BL 30.04?

I understand that I cannot SBF from a higher level bootloader to a lower level bootloader (i.e. from 30.04 to 30.03).


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

I do not think that would work with the different Bootloaders, I could be wrong though. I do think you can create a nandroid backup of you current image though, save that, and if you do want to go back to it you could SBF to FroYo and then reload that backup. I'd get a 2nd opinion but it should be OK.


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

Check out the http://rootzwiki.com/topic/331-guide-flashing-droid-x-sbf/ thread for all the links and files you need to SBF back from wherever you wind up!


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

If you want your trusty old state for a backup, boot in to CWM, then make a nandroid. If you want to restore that nandroid you will need to already be on whichever kernel the nandroid is made on, so in your case if you were looking to update:

CWM -> make a backup
SBF to GB
Flash whatever ROM you want.

Want to go back?
SBF to Froyo
Flash your nandroid

Feasibly, I believe this would be what you would be looking to do if you wanted. SBF's should take place to get you back and forth to the various kernels. I've never had a wont to do this, but it would make sense to me that this is what you would want to do, if you wanted to do it. However, it is my opinion that once you get on one of the newer GB ROMs, you will likely never look back to reverting to your previous one, especially with the recent updates which have been swamping the 2nd-init ROMs (cm7/MIUI)

Let us know if you need any help getting GB working once your up or with your new ROM. Its definitely a new environment, its a bit of a learning curve until you get used to it.


----------



## sheth1nks (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses folks!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## sheth1nks (Feb 4, 2012)

And just in case anyone reading this is as far back as I am,the correct answer is NO. If I were to upgrade to any level .340 and higher (which is BL 30.04) , I cannot restore using a nandroid of my current Froyo 2.2. There is no means back once on BL 30.04.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyDsntKnow (Feb 3, 2012)

Yup, when you go up to the .320 leak or .340 official you def cannot go back. I remember when .320 came out, bricked devices galore because of ppl either not reading directions and messing up the upgrade or trying to sbf back to. 315...

I recommend upgrading to the latest GB ota and then rooting and roming it. My dx is 9,000 times better on gb than it ever was on froyo. Hell, when I went from .315 to the .320 leak my phone stopped random rebooting and got a whole lot more stable.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

